# 2011 Winter Goat Tracks Article on Obstacle Course Design



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

For the 2011 Winter edition of *Goat Tracks*, I wrote an article about designing an obstacle course. In it, I described a variety of obstacles, how they are used within the show arena, and included some thoughts as to how to arrange the equipment to for the greatest audience impact and flow of the routine. I also suggested laying out your course path on graph paper to ensure everything fits. At the bottom of the article was a picture of an example layout, which was obviously not hand drawn. 
[attachment=0:1wvikno3]course.jpg[/attachment:1wvikno3]
I actually use Microsoft Visio to do my layouts and custom created the stencil shapes being used for each of the objects.

Unfortunately, Visio is not an inexpensive product, nor am I aware of any open-source alternatives that do a reasonable job with conversion. But if you have Visio already, feel free to use this for your own personal use in designing your packgoat obstacle courses.

Download Packgoat Obstacle Visio

The Visio includes the shape files for everything you see in the Goat Tracks article, including:

Turn-Around Ring
Teeter Totter
Crate/Standing Box
Elevated Beam
Weave Poles
Stepping Stones (Half-water barrels)
Streamer Distraction
Water Pool
A-Frame
Parallel Boards (for backing up)
Corn Stalk distraction
Judge
Judging table and chair


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

That is great. My boys would blow it at the corn stalk distraction other than that we would have it licked. 
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

idahonancy said:


> That is great. My boys would blow it at the corn stalk distraction other than that we would have it licked.
> IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


Yes, the corn stalks can be tough! This past year I forgot to bring them and so we improvised by borrowing some potted arborvitae that were in a nearby display ... those were much less enticing for some reason.


----------

